# leave behinds



## jazzodin (Aug 26, 2009)

I have a question about weddings.My wife and I have shot several wedding this year but our print sales have suffered alittle. All of our images go on a online secure gallery. Do any of you leave a company card on the dinner tables stating the pictures will be on your online gallery for viewing? I've been to weddings as a guest and seen this but we have asked a few clients and for what ever reason they said no.It seems to me this would be an excellent way of letting everyone know about the images.I'm thinking of not even asking next time and just do it.I can always apologise later if they don't like it.


----------



## musicaleCA (Aug 26, 2009)

Never just do something and apologize later. Either ask them for permission, or _tell_ them you're doing it and make that part of the contract. But don't jump your customers.


----------



## jess28 (Aug 26, 2009)

It is part of my contract that I might distribute cards with the address of the gallery.  I would definitely not do it without talking to them first, or having it in your contract.


----------



## JerryPH (Aug 27, 2009)

No.  The private gallery is for the couple and whom ever else that you decide is to be able to make purchases.

However, for general public viewing, my mentor  posts a few of his favorites on flickr for the guests.  Me, I would place the 5-10 shots in a blog and make sure that the blog is accessable from my website.  Place business cards on the tables with the web/blog address.  I know a few photographers that have custom made business cards made that hold a picture of the couple (usually from an engagement session) and those are placed on the tables... but with permission or if it is in the contract only.

I cannot see why you are ever being refused.  Perhaps you are not presenting this properly to the clients for some reason?


----------

